# Thank GOD I am back!



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, I have not been getting on here because my laptop got compleatly busted and I needed to buy a new one. 
I alreay had a hedgie named Hedgie of coarse and I just adopted a new one yesterday and her name is Norah. I just got pictures and she is adorable! I have pictures of Hedgie too on their, to show how differently they look! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Just to let you know that the black spots on her belly isn't because she's a pinto but because she's an algerian colour. The algerian colours have mottling on their bellies and legs. But either way she's gorgeous!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Norah is precious!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sleepy Hedgie! Norah is adorable!


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

You got Norah from the same breeder I got Westley! (sorry, recognized the pic layout)
Absolutely adorable  
sorry about the laptop :|


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

oh it is ok, I luckly have a genius dad who knew how to save my memory on my laptop and put it on another one. I am not genius but I love him for it! Those pictures are just my most favorites! I need to take more pic.s of Norah. You got your hedgehog from critterconection.com too? Wow small world!


----------

